# New 12 Gallon Long - Seiryu Mountainscape



## StefanC (Aug 1, 2015)

Updated FTS:









Adjustable color on the background:









Mood Lighting:









Hello again, planted tank amigos. I've been itching to get something in a wide/shallow footprint ever since I stumbled on some journals for the 60F and 12l. There was no tank in my office, where I spend most of my time, so this week I pulled the trigger on a Mr. Aqua 12-gallon long:

*Equipment:*
*Tank:* _Mr. Aqua 12 Gallon Long (Regular Clarity)_
*Substrate:* _ADA Aquasoil Amazonia (approx 7L), Aquasoil Powder (1L), and La Plata Sand (1L)_
*Filter:* _Eheim 2213 w/ shortened stock spraybar and intake (for now)_
*Light:* _36" Current Satellite Plus (suspended)_

*Planned Equipment:*
*CO2:* _Either move the GLA Atomic V2 regulator/diffusor and 5lb tank over from my 29-gallon which currently only has S. Repens in it, or maybe a paintball setup. Thoughts?_
*Heater:* _Probably going inline to keep things tidy in this small tank_

*Planned Flora:*
I'm open to suggestions. I was thinking of just a carpet over the areas of the tank covered in Aquasoil. Maybe HC (though I didn't have any luck with it on my last attempt) or lately leaning towards DHG Belem. I think a carpet is going to most match the mountainous look/feel I'm going for, but I worry that without any faster growing plants I'm in for an algae battle. Do you think a one-species carpet and a little moss on some of the rocks will be maintainable without starting an algae farm? Maybe some riccia shrubs too. I'd love to hear what you guys think.

*Planned Fauna: *
1: 2x Snails (either horned nerites or apple snails)
2: Neo Shrimp Colony, with (maybe) some CRS or CBS
3: Small school of either Chili (or other dwarf) Rasporas, or Celestial Pearl Danios. Maybe a small school of each?

So far every tank I have done has been with driftwood, so I set out to do something with stone. A couple of lfs near me had some cool seiryu stone for a good price, so I picked a handful of good looking pieces.










I wanted to go for a dramatic mountainscape, with lots of exposed rock. I picked my main peak out, and took a hammer to the rest of the stones.









The main peak of my mountain 

I cut a piece of light diffusion grid (eggcrate) from Home Depot to fit the dimensions of the tank. With non-tempered glass, I wanted a buffer between all of that rock and the bottom of the aquarium.










*Here's the final hardscape: *










I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. It looks a little too busy now, but I think with a dense carpet over all of the aquasoil it'll look pretty natural and dramatic. I wanted a combination of hard, jagged peaks, and pastoral grassy slopes. Hard and soft, aggressive and passive, ying and yang :smile2:. I feel good about it how it came out, and one of the big advantages of using sand and aquasoil in close proximity is that I can't really change it around now without creating a mess. After about 6-8 hours with my hands in the tank over 3 days, I think it's good that I'm forced to walk away and declare it finished. I'd love to hear your thoughts and critiques of the hardscape, but I don't think it'll be changing at this point!



















Let me know your plant ideas! I'm open to more than a one-plant carpet (plus moss), but that's kinda what I'm feeling unless someone has a great idea. I'm also not sure whether I'll be going with a dry start or flooding right away. Would like to hear your opinions on that too!


----------



## PassengerTN (Sep 30, 2015)

Beautiful hard scape


----------



## co2art (May 28, 2014)

Nice work with the stone. It should look really nice once it grows in


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

I would suggest pickin up some cheap stems like Elodea or Limnophila Sessiliflora just to give the carpeting plants a helping hand in the battle against alage to start off with. Then when you think you get a good balance and the carpets are all grown in you can chuck out those plants. But, great tank! 

I think a one-species carpet would look great although I think some Hydrocotyle Tripartia hanging over that highest mountain would look sick (That's probably cus I'm obsessed with the look of plants overhanging). But then again it may block out the beauty of the hardscape, but it's up to you! Also, the CPD's may put a dent in your shrimp population growth and I kinda like a big school of Chili Rasboras more cus they tend to be less shy than the CPD's.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Very nice hardscape


----------



## rragan (Jun 2, 2015)

Awesome job! cant wait to see the planting.


----------



## StefanC (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions! After a good amount of research and thought, I decided that I really want to preserve the sense of scale. I planted the following today:

HC (5 pots)
Staurogyne Repens (2 TC pots)
Alternanthera Reineckii (1 TC pot)
Fissidens Fontanus (4 portions)

I still need another pot or two of HC to finish planting it, and maybe some more Staurogyne. Other than that I'm pretty happy with the soil sections and think it should grow in nicely. I'm not sure if I'm going to do any stem plants (more Staurogyne?) on small grasses on the sand sections tucked against the rock formations.

I also still have a pot of TC Riccia sitting here, but I'm not sure what to do with it. Thoughts?



















I'm pretty happy with how it's looking, but feel like maybe it's still missing something. What do you think?

(I'm also still going to add a piece of diffusion paper and an RGB LED backlight to the bank of the tank as well. I love that backlit look!)


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Very nice hardscape. Can't wait to see the plants fill in.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice hardscape. I had a tank like this with HC, Fissidens, and mini pellia. In retrospect, I wouldn't go with the Fissidens if you plan on having this scape long term. I used to trim it and some of the cuttings got mixed in with the HC carpet. At first they looked like little trees but then they turned into little bushes and no matter what I did they would keep growing. Eventually some grew below the HC and uprooted them. 

Well good luck and what kind of spray bar/intake were you thinking of getting?


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

Great hardscape, I love seeing what folks do with long tanks. Can't wait to see it fill in.


----------



## StefanC (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up on the Fissidens. Since it's already glued to those rocks and flooded I think I'm going to give it a go, but I'll be extra careful about cleaning up the trimmings and not letting it get a hold anywhere on the ground. That's a great tip.

For now I'm going to stick with the stock intake (with a sponge pre-filter once I'm ready for livestock) and spraybar. I cut the stock spraybar in half(ish) and drilled some extra holes in it, and was shocked by the amount of flow when I first turned on the pump. I'll probably go with lily pipes eventually, but this'll work for at least a few months.

Update: I'm seeing some pearling on the HC already this morning! I haven't had great luck with it in my other tank, so I'm really hoping it takes off this time. I'm learning from my mistakes and trying to do everything right on this go around, using RO water, ADA Brightly Step 1 and K, Tons of CO2, a Satellite LED+ 5-10" from the substrate, plus these pots of HC were already thriving and fully immersed at the lfs. I have a good feeling about this one!


----------



## cube860 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hardscape looks amazing. I'm waiting for the 12gallon longs to get back in stock, they said 2 weeks.


----------



## end3r.P (Aug 31, 2015)

This is looking awesome. I'm going to try something similar soon, with either a 60F or 12L. A couple questions: What made you choose the 12L over the 60F, and how were you able to keep the areas with Aquasoil separate from the sandy areas? Just using rocks, or is there some other dividing material?


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

looks great!


----------



## StefanC (Aug 1, 2015)

end3r.P said:


> I'm going to try something similar soon, with either a 60F or 12L. A couple questions: What made you choose the 12L over the 60F, and how were you able to keep the areas with Aquasoil separate from the sandy areas? Just using rocks, or is there some other dividing material?


I went back and forth between the 60F and 12L a bit. Since I wanted a mountainscape, I figured the extra height of the 12L would be more beneficial. I also think the 36" footprint of the 12L is bolder and more interesting than the shorter 60F after seeing them in person. 24"x12"x7" is a funky shape. I've seen awesome scapes in the 60F, but I love that crazy panorama footprint of the 12L. Lastly, I like to support the few great lfs in the area and one of them had the tank in stock.

The Sandy area in front is separated with carefully chosen and placed rocks. I did the aquasoil parts first, slowly adding to the slopes and building the barrier. Once the whole barrier was built and the hardscape was in place, I removed the aquasoil from the front and filled it with sand. It was a long process filled with many collapses and avalanches due to bumping rocks. It probably would be been easier to use a divider, but I spent quite a bit of time playing with the hardscape and rearranging it.

You'll have to start a journal when you start the tank. Its so awesome watching everyone's scapes take shape and fill in!


----------



## end3r.P (Aug 31, 2015)

StefanC said:


> I went back and forth between the 60F and 12L a bit. Since I wanted a mountainscape, I figured the extra height of the 12L would be more beneficial. I also think the 36" footprint of the 12L is bolder and more interesting than the shorter 60F after seeing them in person. 24"x12"x7" is a funky shape. I've seen awesome scapes in the 60F, but I love that crazy panorama footprint of the 12L. Lastly, I like to support the few great lfs in the area and one of them had the tank in stock.
> 
> The Sandy area in front is separated with carefully chosen and placed rocks. I did the aquasoil parts first, slowly adding to the slopes and building the barrier. Once the whole barrier was built and the hardscape was in place, I removed the aquasoil from the front and filled it with sand. It was a long process filled with many collapses and avalanches due to bumping rocks. It probably would be been easier to use a divider, but I spent quite a bit of time playing with the hardscape and rearranging it.
> 
> You'll have to start a journal when you start the tank. Its so awesome watching everyone's scapes take shape and fill in!


I agree, the 12L "panorama" is striking; my concern has been the narrow width, but plenty of tanks including yours seem to overcome that quite well. I still need to decide on the look I'm going for, so that will probably determine which I go with. I know I want an iwagumi/mountain-type scape (something a lot like yours, actually), but I don't have a more specific vision yet. Did you have yours sketched out before, or did you just play around with it for a while?


----------



## GrantF (Jan 5, 2015)

That scape looks awesome!


----------



## Aquarium_Alex (Jul 28, 2014)

Beautiful hardscape!


----------



## StefanC (Aug 1, 2015)

1 Week update:

Things are not looking very good at the moment. The HC is browning/yellowing and melting a bit, some of the Reineckii has melted away or turned completely to goop, and some of the Staurogyne is melting away too. The HC was pearling like crazy for the first couple of days, and has been doing it less and less with each day until today there has been none at all. 

I did a 60% Water change after the first few days, and will be doing another tonight. Not sure if there's a problem, or if this is normal for new plants. My drop checker is lime green, GH and KH are both around 5-6deg, TDS is about 170. I'm using ADA Brighty Step 1 and Brighty K at the recommended dosages. I'm using straight RO water with no additives other than the ferts.

I'm also seeing some green algae on some of the rocks (that I got off with a toothbrush) and on the sand, and some bright blue/green algae in a couple spots around the Reineckii that melted.

I'll post some pics later when I get a chance. I'm really hoping this is normal and that I'm not just melting away $100 worth of plants. I'm really trying to do everything right with this one, and not sure what I might be missing. The photoperiod and CO2 timing has been a little inconsistent since my solenoid doesn't work (long story; in short I had an abysmal customer service experience with GLA and they basically left me with a defective product and no help, and were extremely rude and patronizing throughout the process).


----------



## StefanC (Aug 1, 2015)

Here's a FTS:









The left side of the tank (the main mountain):









Slow/No Growth yet (and some green algae on the sand):









Sad HC:









More Sad HC:









Sad Reineckii. Also notice the blue/green algae on the rock next to it. There was another clump of Reineckii there that turned to jello before I removed it:









Another shot of the Reineckii, struggling HC, and that blue/green algae:









Hopefully I'm just stressing and this all looks normal-ish for a newly planted virgin tank. Or maybe it's all just tumbling down around me!! I really don't know. Any advice or thoughts you may have would be much appreciated.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

First off the scape looks good,the only thing I would do is remove the three little stones in the center to open it up.
Your algea bloom is not normal for a new set up. 50% water changes every day for one week,the second week every second day.
This is what i do with my tanks. Algea - Magnets is my Nickname for Seiryu stones.

Good luck


----------



## Aquarium_Alex (Jul 28, 2014)

It doesn't look too bad to me but I'm not terribly experienced.

I've heard of cyanobacteria releasing toxins, could that be happening?


----------



## cube860 (Oct 3, 2015)

I have heard seiryu stones are not good for shrimp, are you not worried about this? Also hope your plants start growing like crazy, I want to see that hc grow up to be a big boy carpet.


----------



## StefanC (Aug 1, 2015)

Powerclown said:


> First off the scape looks good,the only thing I would do is remove the three little stones in the center to open it up.
> Your algea bloom is not normal for a new set up. 50% water changes every day for one week,the second week every second day.
> This is what i do with my tanks. Algea - Magnets is my Nickname for Seiryu stones.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for the scape ideas. I was trying for a little more of an alcove with a short winding path where those 3 stones are, but it didn't really come across. I might throw some riccia stones there, but if I somehow completely bomb this plant thing (hopefully it doesn't come to that) and have to pull it all out then I'll definitely try it without those stones when I touch up the scape.

Some of that green on the rocks is fissidens, only the 2 small blue/green blobs next to the reineckii is algae (not the larger green section on top). But still, it's not anything I dealt with in my first tank. I've only changed the water on days 4 and 7 (just now), so maybe that's a big part of the problem. I'll change it daily for a few days, then bi-daily for a week and see how that goes.



cube860 said:


> I have heard seiryu stones are not good for shrimp, are you not worried about this? Also hope your plants start growing like crazy, I want to see that hc grow up to be a big boy carpet.


I figured that with Neos and lower crade CRS/CBS (I actually prefer the look of the lower grades) I'd be ok. Aquasoil seems to do a pretty good job of buffering PH, and I'm using RO water. I've also seen successful shrimp tanks with Seiryu stones. I'm going to start slowly stocking in a couple of months, so I'll see how the first small batch does before adding many of the little guys.


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

@StefanC Why not blast


> the 2 small blue/green blobs next to the reineckii


 with excel?


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Very nice scape!

That winding path you mentioned might appear more that way if the stones were at different depths, for instance shoving the front stone deep so you can see the 2nd stone behind it, and shove the middle stone down a bit so the rear stone can be seen. But I suppose the stones don't reach length-wise enough, to act as a "windy mountain road". But I do like powerclown's idea as well, to create a opening there, but not remove the stones entirely as the opening would be too wide in my opinion, the stones could be resituated elsewhere, but as to where, I am not sure and would take some more tinkering.

To me it looks like you have a bit too much surface agitation. I would aim the spray bar more parallel with the water surface so the surface gently ripples across the entire surface, but no toppling/broken (splashing/crashing) water currents. Also positioning the diffuser under the spray bar might help blow the co2 bubbles around to give them a bit more time to dissolve.

I've had many varieties of AR, and I haven't had any of them melt really and I've transitioned them from significantly different set ups and water parameters. But I don't see why your plants won't do well (besides maybe algae), just give them some time. 

Very nice tank! Heh, now I'm itching to do a mountain scape.


----------



## PsymonPsays (Jul 1, 2015)

If you're using 100% RO water, are you adding trace elements back? I had the same issue with any stems I added to my tank until I started boosting gH, which completely fixed it.


----------



## StefanC (Aug 1, 2015)

WaterLife said:


> To me it looks like you have a bit too much surface agitation. I would aim the spray bar more parallel with the water surface so the surface gently ripples across the entire surface, but no toppling/broken (splashing/crashing) water currents. Also positioning the diffuser under the spray bar might help blow the co2 bubbles around to give them a bit more time to dissolve.


Thanks for the advice. I moved the spray bar lower in the tank and pointed it a bit more down. There's now much less surface agitation, which should hopefully result in more consistent CO2. I also moved the diffusor directly under the spray bar, and now there are tiny bubbles everywhere in the tank (they were there before, but much more noticeable now).

As a side-effect of the current being lower in the tank, a few bunches of HC uprooted themselves. Most seem to be holding on really well though.



PsymonPsays said:


> If you're using 100% RO water, are you adding trace elements back? I had the same issue with any stems I added to my tank until I started boosting gH, which completely fixed it.


I'm not using GHBooster or any specific RO remineralization additives, but it was my understanding that the Brighty Step 1 and Brighty K added enough trace elements on their own. Maybe I need to look into an additional product?

I brushed the Blue/Green algae off the rocks in the couple of places it was, and removed any affected leaves from the Reineckii. It hasn't come back for the last couple of days, so hopefully that won't be a persistent issue. 

I've also noticed that within 24 hours the TDS of tank jumps to around 200. The RO water I'm using tests at approx 25TDS before going in the tank, and the only additives are the Brighty Step 1 and Brighty K. Is this the Aquasoil leeching, or maybe my Seiryu stones? Is this a problem?

The remaining Reineckii (I removed about 1/4 of it overall due to melting and the blue/green algae) and the Staurogyne seem to be doing better, but the HC is a darker green, brown-in-places, melting-a-bit mess.

Here are the tank params this morning:
Photoperiod approx 10-12 hours
CO2 on/off an hour before lights on and off
Temp: 75F, 24C
Light approx 3" from water line, set to the Yellow button on the remote (Current LED+)
Drop checker is lime green
TDS: 202
GH: 11deg! I don't know why this is so high!
KH: 9-10deg. Again, no idea how this is so high!

Something is boosting my KH/GH/TDS Considerably, since both are effectively 0 in the RO water I'm using. 

As always, thanks for the continued help and support. I don't mean to ask so many questions, this is just very frustrating when I don't know what I'm doing wrong!


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

10-12 hours light is way to much, between 6-8 at the most....


----------



## StefanC (Aug 1, 2015)

Powerclown said:


> 10-12 hours light is way to much, between 6-8 at the most....


Just for the first couple of weeks, or in general?


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

StefanC said:


> Just for the first couple of weeks, or in general?


In general....when nothing helps you need to suspend the led much higher than right now. Look in the forum under 12 g long and see what people did with the light fixture .


----------



## PsymonPsays (Jul 1, 2015)

I actually read today also, that aquasoil does leech a lot of ammonia that can melt plants. I've never personally used ADA aquasoil (yet...have 18L on order for my next tank lol), and it was suggested to do water changes every day for up to a few weeks after you flood the tank.


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

StefanC said:


> I've also noticed that within 24 hours the TDS of tank jumps to around 200. The RO water I'm using tests at approx 25TDS before going in the tank, and the only additives are the Brighty Step 1 and Brighty K. Is this the Aquasoil leeching, or maybe my Seiryu stones? Is this a problem?
> 
> Here are the tank params this morning:
> Photoperiod approx 10-12 hours
> ...



So it is likely that the GH and KH and TDS are being raised by your stones. I had run into the same problem (though I didnt have seiryu). The parameters you have in GH KH and TDS are actually right at the top of the parameters for neos, but will likely cause trouble with CRS and CBS. Obviously everyone's experience is different, but I had a ton of shrimps die one by one (probably during molting) when my kh was up at 6 from my rocks leaching. When I removed the rocks and switched them out for wood, the KH went back down and I havent had a single casualty. This is the site I use for shrimp params as well Dwarf Shrimp Water Parameters ? DiscoBee


----------



## StefanC (Aug 1, 2015)

Time for an update: 

The HC wasn't doing well, so I uprooted most of it and replaced it with a few new pots. I also raised the light a few more inches and lowered the photo period to 7 hours.

The new HC is doing ok, but not thriving. There are some brown/dying leaves, and a couple of small patches that are melting, but it's doing ok. at least it's not disintegrating before my eyes. There hasn't been any pearling lately though.

I briefly experimented with a koralia 240 on one end of the tank to help with flow. It was great for circulation, but too much for livestock in my opinion. I'm now running the outlet without a spraybar, and flow/circulation seem to be pretty solid.

I'm still fighting blue/green algae. It's manageable, but I'm definitely sucking out small, new patches daily.

I've added the following stock over the last few days after the cycle/params stabilized:

12 Habrosus Pygmy Cory
2 Horned Nerites
1 Zebra Nerite (Haven't seem him move in the 48 hours he's been in the tank, but I checked and he's definitely alive)
2 Amano Shrimp
5 Neos (3 Bloody Mary, 1 Sakura Orange, 1 Blue Dream)

I'll be adding more assorted Neos (no crystals in light of the GH/KH from the Seiryu stone), and either some Chili Rasboras or Green Neons.


----------



## GrantF (Jan 5, 2015)

Your tank looks amazing! I want a 12g long now.....

As far as algae goes - by no means am I an expert here - the general ideas that I've read from Tom Barr's posts/EI posts are:

1) Algae is almost always caused by excess light or an imbalance of nutrients

2) Provide excesses of every nutrient so that no one nutrient is a limiting factor. That's N, P, K, trace, iron if it isn't included in your trace mix, and CO2. Doing so removes the "imbalance of nutrients" from 1) as a cause of algal blooms.

3) Light intensity drives CO2 uptake in plants, which in turn drives nutrient uptake. The 12g long tanks are fairly shallow, so your light is really only penetrating maybe 10" of water? If you don't have a way of dimming your light then you'll have to raise it up significantly. 

So, for example, let's say you're providing a lot of light and nutrients but your CO2 levels/distribution throughout your tank isn't great. High light is driving CO2 uptake (of which there's a shortage), so plant nutrient uptake (and therefore growth) is stunted by the lack of CO2. The nutrients in the water that your plants aren't able to absorb due to the lack of CO2 are now being used by algae. 

I know you mentioned you're dosing some ADA products into your tank. Those might include all of the nutrients I mentioned in 2), but I'm not sure. If not then that is the source of your problem. 

I guess what I'm saying is that I doubt that things like your rocks or TDS, for example, are the cause of your plants melting away. It seems like it's something more fundamental than that. 

This is all assuming you're following EI or some other nutrient dosing regimen. If you aren't following any regiment then that could be the reason for your problems.

I hope I was able to help (and that I was correct everywhere lol).


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful panorama! Well done mate.


----------



## StefanC (Aug 1, 2015)

*UPDATE (1/7/16):*










All is well in my mountainscape! I made some changes, beat the algae (for the most part), and everything seems to be coming along now. It's definitely time for a trim! Here is what I changed:

* I changed my photoperiod from 10-12 hours down to 8 hours.
* I raised the light slightly (it's now about 5 inches above the surface of the water).
* Daily water changes for a couple of weeks. I think this is the biggest factor in things turning around. Aquasoil Amazonia leeches a ridiculous amount of ammonia and other things into the water when first flooded. I think this overload was melting my plants (this experience is corroborated by a few other aquarists I know), and a couple weeks of daily water changes ended my melting problems.
* I tried a GH booster, but I think the seiryu stones are leeching enough minerals that I don't need it. TDS is pretty consistent in the 200-250 range.
* I diligently vacuumed out the BGA every day. I still get a little bit around the glass in the back of the tank, but nothing unmanageable at all.
* I ditched the spraybar and went back to the stock outflow on the Eheim 2213. I'm getting much better circulation.
* I installed and then removed a Koralia 240. Just too much flow with it in the tank, especially for the shrimps.










Current Inhabitants: 
5 Ember Tetras
5 Chili Rasboras
8 Pygmy Cories
2 Mystery Snails
10 Blue Dream Neos (Plus some newly hatched shrimplets)
2 RCS
1 Sakura Orange Neo
10 (not sure how many are still alive, but I usually see around 4 at a time) CBS
4 Amanos

The shrimp are incredible at hiding in this tank. I thought I had lost almost my whole stock of blue dreams and cbs after not seeing them for a week, then one day I saw almost all of them out. I tried to give them a few good spots to hide, but I had no idea they'd be so elusive.

The AR mini is not as mini as I had anticipated. I wish it were smaller, but I'm happy with how vibrant and healthy it looks!

I'm still fighting off some thread algae in the moss and on the AR mini. It's not bad, and I think the shrimps are taking care of it, but it's the last struggle.

Next on my to-do list is cleaning up the front substrate so that it's clean sand again.










Thanks for all of the advice and help! I wouldn't have this tank without this forum.


----------



## stevieo (Mar 16, 2010)

Stefan, nice to see everything grown in and you are beating algae! 

I just flooded my tank - hoping it looks as healthy as most of the tanks on the site.


----------



## anfield (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice! The most cascading down the hill is great.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Stefan you have a great looking tank,but it appears a little out of balance because the red plants are taller then the stones.
I would recommend removing the plants entirely or at the very least trim them back. Leaving it will only make the tanks appearance look unrealistic & unnatural. 
Best Regards


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Great looking tank. The sense of scale vs the snail makes it look like Godzilla!


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Awesome tank! Yeah, the AR Mini is getting way too big. Definitely liked the scape more when you could see more of the rocks. Looking great overall though!


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey, could you provide more details on the backlight setup, especially how many rows of LED strips you are running?

I'm having trouble getting enough color behind the tank, it always seems like the main lighting completely overpowers it.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice setup! Feel free to post on our mother page  http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...gallon-rimless-wanna-get-1-post-see-here.html


----------



## manfjourde (Feb 2, 2016)

This is such an inspiration to a noob like me. I personally love the red but agree that it could be trimmed to let the rocks show more. Any changes as of late?


----------

